# Cleaning the engine without water



## ternopil123 (Nov 30, 2010)

Hi all! 
Recently had a client who wanted to wash the engine without water, arguing that the Second washed and then wound up and the car does not have a lot of problems and cost.
I agreed to do it, especially since the chemistry just is not water-based and is safe for this procedure.
Here is a video that came out.


----------



## Gaz| (Jul 18, 2014)

Sounds interesting... Shame, I can't view the video, says not available in my country


----------



## ternopil123 (Nov 30, 2010)

Gaz| said:


> Sounds interesting... Shame, I can't view the video, says not available in my country


Now everything should be fine!


----------



## matt_83 (Apr 28, 2009)

Nice work :thumb:


----------

